# RR: 56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Busch Quartet	(1937)










2.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)










3.	Takács Quartet	(2006)










4.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1985)










5.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1959)










6.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1986)










7.	Amadeus Quartet	(1959)










8.	Hollywood String Quartet	(1955)










9.	Petersen Quartet	(1997)










10.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2013)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Busch Quartet	(1937)
2.	Quartetto Italiano	(1965)
3.	Takács Quartet	(2006)
4.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1985)
5.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1959)
6.	Lindsay String Quartet	(1986)
7.	Amadeus Quartet	(1959)
8.	Hollywood String Quartet	(1955)
9.	Petersen Quartet	(1997)
10.	Pavel Haas Quartet	(2013)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

